# winstore.mobile.exe keep opening by itself in windows 10



## gasolin (Aug 22, 2015)

winstore.mobile.exe opens by itself in windows 10 64 bit, how do i delete winstore.mobile.exe or keep it from aut opening and stay minimized in my taskbar?


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 22, 2015)

I can't say I have ever noticed a process by that name.

Are you sure this isn't some sort of spyware?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 22, 2015)

winstore.mobile.exe is part of the windows store and on all version of windows 10 including preview builds im curious as to why its opening though did you try an SFC? sounds like some sort of corruption.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 22, 2015)

It's the windows store, there are 4 updates available mail and calender, onenote (dont use it) store (dont want to use it) Skype (dont use it) it dosn't tell me about updates, i can manually search for updates, but winstore opens aut without me knowing why? (except mabye updates)

Doing a scan now


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 22, 2015)

You're right.  I have automatic updates disabled via group policy, which probably explains it.

I have no idea how to fix your problem except to let it update, or do what I do and break half of Windows 10's automatic update system.


----------



## gasolin (Aug 22, 2015)

sfc  did found corrupt files and succesfully repaired them


----------



## gasolin (Aug 24, 2015)

It still opens can it have something to do displayfuison?

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ening-by/00172959-9e7b-4d8c-9d8d-3c30e50cd202


----------

